# Depressing Defined:



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Realizing your 6' chainsaw bar is gone. No where to be found. :thumbdown:

I'm about to take the big flame boxelder stump apart and now I'll have to use a 50" bar that will not go all the way thorough. Gonna make it hard to get straight. 

This is very depressing. It means I have another thief or I am walking past it and not seeing it. :sad:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

TT,
It's called tool blindness. Seems to strike me quite often nowadays. The colors all blend together, sort of a mechanical camoflage. After pacing the shop back and forth and looking in every out of the way nook and cranny, POOF!!!, suddenly it reappears quicker than you can mutter 'Harry Houdini'. Usually that's what happens unless you find out the kid used it for his latest welding project or it became part of a boom box cabinet.:laughing:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

yeah I know TBS (Tool Blindness Syndrome) well. I think the Latin is _Toolius Camoflagious_. But it's not here and the reason I know it for sure is because I put Mrs. TT on the hunt. SHE could not find it. That made it official. 

It's in the black hole along with all the socks and pens and phillips head screwdrivers that get sucked in. You can always find a blade type, but when you need a phillips buddy you are out of luck. 

I took the first slab off with the 50" bar and got a small log in my eye. Ran into the house for Mrs. TT to bail me out of that mess too. Yes, she said "What would you do without me!?" 

I am looking out my shop at the sun and asking "Do I have time to whittle that thing down?" and being a Gemini, I am answering myself "Oh yes. I have time. And if I don't I have stadium lights (I really do) and I gotta see what's inside." 

That's the reason my handle is plural btw, Texas Timber*s* . . . because we are two. No we are! Yes we aren't! :bangin: Excuse us it's been a long day. We won't elaborate. 


Pictures to follow if they're worth seeing. . . . . .


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

What a day. After I re-filled her with mix Helga wouldn't restart to save my life. I tinkered with her for nearly an hour. She has a nice blue spark at the plug, and getting fuel, but she won't go. That doesn't make any sense. Never had a minute's problem from her. Oh well. No slabs and no pictures tonight.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*My ex-wife was Swedish. Husqvarna?*

She started but wouldn't stop! Is Helga a Swede? or a German?
I have the Gemini syndrom as well..where's my table saw? :blink:bill


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

T.T.s,I too suffer from toolius camoflagius,Since you already tried my first step.(having the mrs. look)the next step is usually,go buy another and when you least expect the other will magically reappear,then you have two.About that log in the eye,seems no matter how much protection ya wear something will find a way in. Good luck, Rick


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Yep, buying a new one usually causes the old one to reappear, but gets expensive. You know you have it bad when both of those disappear. I have ADD and a bad short term memory, so I forget where I left it, move on to the next half finished project because I am bored, forget I ever lost the tool, and it magically reappears:laughing:.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

jeffreythree said:


> I have ADD and a bad short term memory, so I forget where I left it, move on to the next half finished project because I am bored, forget I ever lost the tool, and it magically reappears:laughing:.


You are my long lost twin brother. I am going to ask mom why she never told me about you! :laughing:

I'm serious I have the exact same two maladies, but I'll call your ADHD, short term memory, and raise you a "I'll do it tomorrow I'm busy now.". :yes:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I almost forgot about buying the replacement and then finding the old one. If you are not in a hurry, sometimes you can trick it. Go buy the new one. Let it sit in the shop for awhile, like a decoy. It may take awhile to develop a false sense of security for the original bar. Place an infrared trail camera in the shop, but make sure you do this during the day when the old bar is in hiding. They are nocturnal you know. What am I saying, I know you know. Check the trail cam often. When you notice the old bar getting used the the new one being there, plan a stakeout. Watch from a distance in an old car with blackwall tires, 6 antenna's (antenni ?), empty coffee cups all over the floor, old donut boxes on the seat, and some walkee talkees just for effect. When the old bar comes out, follow it from a distance to see where it goes back to when dawn approaches. Once yo do this you can put the new bar on and look in the mirror and go 'what am I, friggin' nuts?' and go back to your cutting. And you thought I was really going to come up with a real solution, :laughing::laughing::laughing:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey, ya never know,puttin' both bars in there and turning off the lights,wellll you could end up with a litter of little bars and that would off set the cost of the second bar.With firehawks trail cam you could film it.They're coming to take me away ha ha Rick


----------

